# Rabbit rehoming



## Liz Harris (Apr 21, 2009)

Hi my daughter will be going to university and is looking to rehome her rabbit. Beauty is 10 years old now and a black dwarf lop earred rabbit. We would be grateful for any advice/help as regards rehoming, I have emailed a couple of people but no-one has replied as yet.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Can you not look after him/her?

Seems rather heartless to rehome such an elderly bun 

Rescues are full to bursting with rabbits right now, so you many struggle to fine a space.


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Liz Harris said:


> Hi my daughter will be going to university and is looking to rehome her rabbit. Beauty is 10 years old now and a black dwarf lop earred rabbit. We would be grateful for any advice/help as regards rehoming, I have emailed a couple of people but no-one has replied as yet.


PLease don't give her up to an RSPCA rescue - our local one will put to sleep any rabbit with a hint of dental issues/spurs, and she will struggle badly with the stress of the change at her age.

If you really have to rehome such an elderly lady, please go to

Rabbit Rehome - Advice on rehoming your bunny

or contact a local rabbit rescue near you.

You can advertise your rabbit on rabbit rehome, if you feel you must. Include photo, and a good description, including how old she is. PLease avoid preloved or gumtree, especially if you give her away. She could fall into bad hands.

If you rehome her, send her with a supply of her current food, to help in the transition, as sudden diet changes can kill.


----------



## SammyJo (Oct 22, 2012)

How sad


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

SammyJo said:


> How sad


It is sad. She may not survive a major upheavel at her age; rabbits are really not the toughest animal on the planet. They pine for their familiar people and surroundings.


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

I feel for your daughter having to give the rabbit up.

I know if I couldn't look after my two, they would have to go to a rescue because hubby has said he would not be able to look after them, its very sad.

I wish I had room here for her but unfortunately I really don't.

Do you board her when you go on holiday? some small animal boarders will take in a pet they have looked after and she will be used to them too. Just a thought.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

Hi Liz, I took my rabbit to uni. I lived in shared houses so it wasn't a problem and she loved all the attention from everyone. 10 is a fantastic age


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

newfiesmum said:


> It is sad. She may not survive a major upheavel at her age; rabbits are really not the toughest animal on the planet. They pine for their familiar people and surroundings.


This make me cry-it is so lucky thy bunny lives that long and now she may not survive change of environment.
Where do you live? Is she spayed?


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Rehoming at her age? How heartless


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

Cleo38 said:


> Rehoming at her age? How heartless


Sometimes unfortunately due to circumstances, in this case unknown to us why the poster can't look after the rabbit, pets have to be rehomed.

At least they haven't opened the hutch and let her fend for herself, some people do you know, that to me is heartless.

As I have mentioned if I was unable to look after my two, hubby would not be able to look after them.

What the poster is looking for is advice my thoughts are for us to try to think of somewhere which will be less stressful for the rabbit.


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

sskmick said:


> Sometimes unfortunately due to circumstances, in this case unknown to us why the poster can't look after the rabbit, pets have to be rehomed.
> 
> At least they haven't opened the hutch and let her fend for herself, some people do you know, that to me is heartless.
> 
> ...


I agree. It's easy to be accusatory, but we don't know the full circumstances - allergy, illness, for example.

I hope that a good rescue will take the bunny on, perhaps in a foster home, to avoid the stress of other rabbits nearby.

OP - which rescues have you contacted so far, and have you had any response yet?

There are a few sanctuaries that will take on old or poorly bunnies for the rest of their time - and bunny runs can be arranged of the sanctuary is too far away.

eg Rainbow Rabbits Retirement Home

They are a very caring couple.

Rainbow Rabbit Accommodation Improvements - very pic heavy sorry! - Rabbits United Forum!


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

This sums them up.

Rescue Review


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

its probably taken the OP a lot of effort to post this, not every one is capable of looking after a rabbit and if the owner is going somewere she can not take the rabbit and her family are un able to take on the care the bun needs, then isnt it better to rehome her then the alternatives?
i think the op has probably been very brave posting this and you be littleing her has probably scared her off meaning this rabbits chances of finding a new home are now very diminished!

to the OP, where abouts are you located? is the bun spayed and up to date on her jabs? and is there any history of dental illness?


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

Lil Miss said:


> its probably taken the OP a lot of effort to post this, not every one is capable of looking after a rabbit and if the owner is going somewere she can not take the rabbit and her family are un able to take on the care the bun needs, then isnt it better to rehome her then the alternatives?
> i think the op has probably been very brave posting this and you be littleing her has probably scared her off meaning this rabbits chances of finding a new home are now very diminished!
> 
> to the OP, where abouts are you located? is the bun spayed and up to date on her jabs? and is there any history of dental illness?


I have asked the same as I thought I may be able to accommodate her if she will be ok with other bunnies around-I am not saying bonded but at the same house.


----------



## jemma_79 (Nov 1, 2009)

Has the owner not looked on here again since to take up any advice?


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Perhaps she has solved the rehoming elsewhere.


----------



## jemma_79 (Nov 1, 2009)

Summersky said:


> Perhaps she has solved the rehoming elsewhere.


Was just writing to hear a happy ending!


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

jemma_79 said:


> Was just writing to hear a happy ending!


Yes. I'd love to know what is happening to the elderly bun too. Sadly, we don't always find out.


----------

